# Hello



## ThemesForDroid (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello all, I have something for you , but earlier I must tell you one thing.... You have the best radio ever! My favourite song is "The Purple People Eater". I don't know to much about Halloween because I'm from Poland but this year I want to celebrate my first Halloween and I hope that will be more famous in Poland. That is why I am on this forum. I want know more. 

Now... In the start of post I sad about nice thing for you. Download is free so I think you will be happy, we made this special for people who celebrate this event and vary like this. We have the best tree with pumpkins for you . It's launcher, locker and go sms for droid 

First of all is GO Launcher EX Theme Halloween which looks like that:



















What do you think about it? You are experts of Halloween, do you have any concept or suggestions? . Write to me on my e-mail addres or in posts. E-mail adress: [email protected]. If you like it just download. Download is free and that is link to google play:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.themesfordroid.halloweenhemegolauncherex

If you enjoy it, please give us 5 stars or comment! 


Second and third things are locker and go sms. Download is free too 

GO Locker Theme Halloween:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.themesfordroid.halloweenthemegolocker
GO SMS Pro Halloween Theme:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.themesfordroid.halloweenthemegosmspro


Ok it's all what I have for you. 

P.S. My start with Halloween was when I first watched movie The Nightmare Before Christmas produced by Tim Burton... I love this movie .

P.S.S. I want invite you to my facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Themes-For-Droid/108694252612866?ref=hl


----------

